# ttrs or m2 competition



## credy68 (Nov 1, 2019)

anybody owned a m2? whats it like compared to tts or rs
thinking of changing my tts dont know whether to go for a ttrs or bmw m2 comp get more for your money with a m2
what are they like on fuel etc.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Yes. I'll give you the short story as this could go on for pages.

The M2 comp is a more accomplished car than the first M2, so that's the one to get.

It is more of a drivers car and has more sense of occasion than a tt although the cabin quality isn't as good as the Audi but it's OK, you could argue it's less fragile. It's more fun as it's rear wheel drive but you've got to be careful in the wet as it will bite you, conversely the tts/Rs feels more planted in bad weather but more reigned in.

Fuel consumption high 20's - low 30's. Boot it and you'll see ~ 15mpg 

Bear in mind there will be a new model coming out sometime this year(G87) with a better engine, design and more power. Depending on your circumstances it might pay to wait as either you'll get a brilliant new car or a great used buy in the F87.


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

credy68 said:


> anybody owned a m2? whats it like compared to tts or rs
> thinking of changing my tts dont know whether to go for a ttrs or bmw m2 comp get more for your money with a m2


This comes up a lot, so endless threads on the subject. Its sort of a 'style vs substance' argument imo. The BMW tries very hard with its pumped-up aggressive styling, but it can't really match the classic lines of the mk3 TT. Interior neither, although the build quality is probably about the same. As a driver's car, though, its a different story. Just watch the Evo Car of the Year 2020 if you can find it on catch-up. Ok, that was the more extreme M2 CS, but mighty impressive. The M2 is not as practical as the TT, but if that's not a concern then I think I would be looking seriously at the beemer. It will be something very different to your TTS and a more noticeable step up in handling and performance.

When are you thinking of changing? It could be quite a while before there is any step change in used M2 prices, as the new one probably won't be out till around this time next year. The new M3/M4 will come first..


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Blade Runner said:


> The M2 is not as practical as the TT


Where did this come from. Starter for ten, the M2 has got rear seats that you can sit in :lol:


----------



## credy68 (Nov 1, 2019)

have already owned a 228i m sport engine was crap.only had it 8 weeks
looking at the m2 just want to know about fuel con but if can get hi 20s 30 mpg thats ok.
looked at servicing costs £1000+ for a major service :? 
think would be more fun to drive than a tts its fast enough just dont find it very engaging to drive.
just trying to find out about running costs for a m2 comp.
wonder if a ttrs would be any better or still feel a bit numb?


----------



## Jasonoldschool (Jun 1, 2016)

_I have both and they are very different cars. My RS is more accomplished as a daily driver, more safe and more sure footed but that might be because my M2 comp has cup 2s on but if I want a point to point balls out drive I would pick the M2 keys up......llIf I had to sell one and keep,one it would be the RS that I keep._


----------



## credy68 (Nov 1, 2019)

Jasonoldschool said:


> _I have both and they are very different cars. My RS is more accomplished as a daily driver, more safe and more sure footed but that might be because my M2 comp has cup 2s on but if I want a point to point balls out drive I would pick the M2 keys up......llIf I had to sell one and keep,one it would be the RS that I keep._


what mpg do you get from both cars?is one better than the other?


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

You won't experience the more flexible handling on the A roads the RS will easily be as capable if not more.

M2 being rear wheel drive won't be as sure footed as the TTS.

Also the interior is a step back.

Are you going to track the M2? That's the only reason to consider one.


----------



## CraigI (Dec 9, 2018)

credy68 said:


> Jasonoldschool said:
> 
> 
> > _I have both and they are very different cars. My RS is more accomplished as a daily driver, more safe and more sure footed but that might be because my M2 comp has cup 2s on but if I want a point to point balls out drive I would pick the M2 keys up......llIf I had to sell one and keep,one it would be the RS that I keep._
> ...


I had an order placed for a M2C a couple of years back, after a good test drive, that I eventually had to cancel.
Back then I had a daily run around and the M2C would have been an occasional, fair weather car.
Now I only have space and funds for one car, and I have the TTRS.

As an every day car I think the TTRS is the one to choose.
To get the M2C to hit the heights over the TTRS you would need to drive it at 9/10ths, which isn't always fun in less that perfect conditions.
In the UK you will get more out of the TTRS more often.

Looks are subjective and I think they are both equally good looking cars from the front, the TT has better side proportions and the M2C kind of falls apart at the back, with its exhaust hanging low (something a few M cars are let down by). Colour choices are limited on the M2C, and I couldn't find a colour that I thought worked particularly well on the car, which made cancelling all the easier.
You can improve the look of M2C by adding a few M Performance carbon parts, for a couple of thousand pounds extra.

Interior the TT is light years ahead, with a better seating position, better cockpit that's more set up for driving (which is a shame as, as mentioned, the M2C is the better drive if you are hitting the aforementioned 9/10ths).

Good dilemma to have, test drive both, decide, but if fuel consumption is really that big a concern you should seriously consider whether you want a bigger engined car that comes to life if you drive it in a way that burns most fuel.


----------



## credy68 (Nov 1, 2019)

thinking ttrs maybe the better option looked at posts on here alot of people say its not worth the extra money they hold the value very well and are hard to find.looking at one around 2 years old but think you need the sport pack.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

It's a TT forum :roll:

Have you tried the same question on the M2 forums?


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Thinking the same but it would be the original M2 as I can't afford a comp.


----------

